# Shelf life of prednisolone



## bucksfizz (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello,

I ordered drugs, including several packets of prednisolone, from a pharmacy in London at the end of January. I've just noticed the prednisolone expiry date is April, 2011, i.e. in just a few months, so they will be out of date before I can use them. They have no manufacture date, just a batch no. 

I was wondering, does this drug have a very short shelf life or have I just been passed an old batch? If it's an old batch, is there any reason why I can't send them back for an exchange? Thanks a lot for your reply.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

No - prednisolone has a fairly long shelf life of 2-3 years. The ones you have been dispensed will go out of date on the 30th April if it says ''expiry April 2011''.

However, provided that the pharmacy gave you drugs that would still be in date to the end of the prescribed course as it was on the prescription, then there is nothing they have done wrong. If you are starting them later, and that was not clear from the prescription, then is it not their fault. We normally say 3 months after dispensing is a reasonable time for any medicine except short shelf life drugs.

You can try taking them back to exchange.


----------



## bucksfizz (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. 
I contacted the pharmacy today and they will exchange them without problem, so I'm happy with that.
Regards.


----------

